# 2015 2500HD Snow plow prep trucks?



## Fjtort2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Silly question?? What does the button do on the overhead console by the rearview mirror and sunglass holder? Thanks.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

with plow prep that is for your overhead emergency light . comes pre wired at least it is in the 2015 I have on order not sure when they started to prep it that way .


----------



## Fjtort2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Great thanks for the quick reply! Where does it plug in to?


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Fjtort2;1868395 said:


> Great thanks for the quick reply! Where does it plug in to?


That switch has come on GM trucks with plow prep for years and is intended for a roof mounted light. It used to be dash mounted but in '15 it's in the overhead console. The wiring is coiled up in the headliner and usually terminates over by the drivers side door pillar. you have to partially pull down the headliner to get it. In the past I've been able to grab it through the rear external cab/third brake light. I believe its a 20 amp circuit.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

My 2006 has the plow prep package and I drilled a hole in the roof installed a grommet sealed it and put the light right over the connection.If your going for the not so clean look you can drill a hole in the third brake light and run the wire that way.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Motorman 007;1868402 said:


> That switch has come on GM trucks with plow prep for years and is intended for a roof mounted light. It used to be dash mounted but in '15 it's in the overhead console. The wiring is coiled up in the headliner and usually terminates over by the drivers side door pillar. you have to partially pull down the headliner to get it. In the past I've been able to grab it through the rear external cab/third brake light. I believe its a 20 amp circuit.


X2...I use the switch on both my trucks for my bumper mount LED backup lights!


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

What do you guys with strobes that can change patterns do? I have the switch but still use the cigarette lighter.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

It's an on off switch


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

So it's kinda pointless since most of the led strobes can change pattern lol


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I used to have a roof light but I took it off and put strobes in and now the switch controls the spotlights on my back rack


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I guess if you liked one pattern you could use the switch to turn them on and off


----------



## timboy (Oct 8, 2008)

When I install a roof light with selectable patterns I put a second small momentary button near the factory switch to toggle through the patterns.
RadioShack has discreet buttons that mount in a 1/2" hole that work great for this.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Motorman 007;1868402 said:


> That switch has come on GM trucks with plow prep for years and is intended for a roof mounted light. It used to be dash mounted but in '15 it's in the overhead console. The wiring is coiled up in the headliner and usually terminates over by the drivers side door pillar. you have to partially pull down the headliner to get it. In the past I've been able to grab it through the rear external cab/third brake light. I believe its a 20 amp circuit.


Actually, my 09' has it in the overhead console also. 
So for 15' GM got cheap and only left us 12" of wire, taped to other wires, so it gets you guessing if it's the right wires or not.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

Just installed my LED bar on my 2015 3500HD. There was only about 4" of wire to work with, right above the switch. The green is power and black is ground. Just pop the piece of plastic off that the switch is on. I added the small momentary switch (1/4" hole) from Radio Shack so I can switch patterns. It was a ***** to snake the wire back to the 3rd brake light in a crew cab but I got it without removing the headliner. I only removed the overhead light for the back seat.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

Mr. jon, did you run the wires out the back or through the roof. I have one to do next week. Pictures would be great.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

On my 2004, I ended up going out the cab vents which are between the bed and cab. Then ran it up between bed and cab and up my BackRack to my strobe. No holes, no leaks.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

rblake;1891615 said:


> Mr. jon, did you run the wires out the back or through the roof. I have one to do next week. Pictures would be great.


I ran the wires through the bottom of the third brake light


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks I hated the thought of drilling


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Earthscapes;1876995 said:


> Actually, my 09' has it in the overhead console also.
> So for 15' GM got cheap and only left us 12" of wire, taped to other wires, so it gets you guessing if it's the right wires or not.


I was going to say my dads 2012 has it in the overhead console


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Mr. Jon;1886142 said:


> Just installed my LED bar on my 2015 3500HD. There was only about 4" of wire to work with, right above the switch. The green is power and black is ground. Just pop the piece of plastic off that the switch is on. I added the small momentary switch (1/4" hole) from Radio Shack so I can switch patterns. It was a ***** to snake the wire back to the 3rd brake light in a crew cab but I got it without removing the headliner. I only removed the overhead light for the back seat.


No screws holding the plate with the switch? Does the entire console come off in one piece, including lights and sunglass holder?


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

k1768;1907665 said:


> No screws holding the plate with the switch? Does the entire console come off in one piece, including lights and sunglass holder?


No screws holding the plate with the switch. Open the sunglass holder and then just pull the plate down. After that's off you will have access to the screws to remove the rest of the console (including lights and sunglass holder).


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks!






The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## RetiredGM (Oct 23, 2017)

timboy said:


> When I install a roof light with selectable patterns I put a second small momentary button near the factory switch to toggle through the patterns.
> RadioShack has discreet buttons that mount in a 1/2" hole that work great for this.


Hello from Michigan just found and joined this site, I am going to try to do this exacte thing. Please post pictures of the extra switch you put on to switch flasher patterns. Also how difficult is it to sudden the switch.
Thank you


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i have that switch never used it though


----------

